# Schnur verheddert sich beim Auswurf



## abersicher (9. Juni 2021)

Neue Schnur, neues Problem:

Habe 6 Monate mit ner sehr dünnen geflochtenen geangelt, meist Gummis und Spinner, und nie Probleme gehabt. Dann auf eine 0.18er geflochtene "aufgerüstet", weil ich dachte, das sei gut gegen Hänger. Dummerweise kriege ich nach 10-20 Würfen Probleme mit der Schnur. Die verdreht sich beim Auswerfen und wickelt sich zu einer Art Knoten mit Schlaufe, schwer zu beschreiben... Sieht in etwa aus, als würde man die Schnur doppelt, dreifach, vierfach nebeneinanderlegen und in die Mitte nen Knoten machen.

Frage: woran liegt das? Sind die Ringe an der Angel zu dünn? Ist die Schnur zu steif? Sollte ich Spinnerköder mit der dicken Schnur ganz seinlassen? 

Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und/oder einen Tipp für mich!


----------



## Bilch (9. Juni 2021)

Ich würde auf eine zu volle Spule spekulieren, vlt. in der Kombination mit einer zu locker aufgewickelten Schnur.

Kann aber ganz einfach nur auf der Schnur liegen. Manchmal verträgt sich die Schnur mit der Rolle/Rute einfach nicht ...

0,18 ist eine sehr starke Schnur - sind Deine Kombo und Köder auch entsprechend schwer?


----------



## trawar (9. Juni 2021)

abersicher schrieb:


> Sollte ich Spinnerköder mit der dicken Schnur ganz seinlassen?


Das ist des Rätsels Lösung, deine Schnurverdrallt so extrem das sie sich knüddelt wenn die erschlafft.

Schau mal hier, da ist alles erklärt was tu kannst und solltest um das zu Problem zu Lösen.


----------



## Blueser (9. Juni 2021)

Oder einfach nur falsch aufgespult ...


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. Juni 2021)

Ich würde auch auf Schnurdrall Tippen oder einfach ne scheiss Schnur gekauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2021)

Ein Excenterblei vor dem Köder kann da helfen.


----------



## steffen78 (10. Juni 2021)

Manche Rollen kommen mit bestimmten Schnur(dicken) nicht klar. Was die Kollegen sagten kann in Summe auch helfen: lieber weniger als mehr schnur auf die Rolle, gegen verdrallen kugelgelagerte Wirbel auch gern zwei stk. Nehmen. Und evtl. Anderen schnurhersteller wählen dabei auf mindestens 8fach geflochten achten... wenn das nicht hilft kann auch ein rollentausch nötig sein (hatte ich leider auch schon mal...) 
Was auch möglich ist, ist schlechte Technik beim köderführen insbesondere gummis oder dropshot...


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte das jetzt leider auch mit einer Kairiki x4 in 0.1mm die ich zum Testen bekommen hab. nach paar würfen bilden sich Schlaufen die sich verknoten -.-
Hab dann paar meter Schnur abgeschnitten... und weiter geangelt... nach 5min wieder das gleiche.... Rolle ist ne Ninja 2000A, nichts edles aber ne gute Rolle mit der ich nie Probleme hatte..  Mit der Kairiki x8 hatte ich nie Schnur probleme. Richtig aufgespult hab ich sie auch... Entweder ne "schlechte" Spule bekommen oder die Schnur ist einfach scheisse


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2021)

In puncto Perücken auch mal die individuelle Wurftechnik überprüfen.

Perückenbildung hat meist kaum etwas mit Schnurdrall zu tun, sondern mit einer Kombination aus Schnurverlegung, Spulen-Füllstand und Aufnahme von lockerer Schnur.

Letzteres resultiert oft aus der Wurftechnik bzw. kann sich dann je nach Wurftechnik (z. B. zu starkes Peitschen bei zu lockerer Wicklung, fehlende Fingerbremse, Nicht-Kompensation von Windeinflüssen usw.) negativ auswirken.

Auch während der Köderführung sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Schnur möglichst ohne große Bogen aufgekurbelt wird. Zu bewerkstelligen mittels Koordination zwischen Impuls-Intensität, Rutenbewegung und Kurbeln.

Je strammer die Leine auf der Spule sitzt bzw. wieder auf diese zurückkommt, desto stärker sinkt das Risiko für Perücken.

Zu starke Schnur bei zu leichten Ködern bzw. Ködern mit zu geringem Einhol-Widerstand kann auch noch hinzukommen.

Die Kombination von Spulengröße, Rollen-Abstand zum Leitring und Größe des Leitrings kann auch noch mit reinspielen.

Da gibt es unterm Strich X Faktoren, die mit Schnurdrall gar nichts zu tun haben.

Und: Jede Schnur wirft und kurbelt sich halt anders - Schnüre haben genauso einen individuellen Charakter wie Kunstköder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aufnahme von lockerer Schnur.



Dies besonders bei jig und twitch Techniken, bei denen auch mal lose Schnur aufgespult wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2021)

Oft wird auch viel zu stark in die Schnur geschlagen bzw. zu stark / weit / gefühllos / unkoordiniert angejiggt.

Dann bildet sich bei jedem Schlag / Anjigger ein großer Schnurbogen, der dann oft locker aufgekurbelt wird. Besonders Stark-Impulse wollen aber halt wie beschrieben besonders kompensiert werden.

Wer die beschriebene Koordination mal etwas gezielt trainiert, schafft sich viele Vogelnest-Probleme automatisch vom Hals.

Abgesehen von den negativen Auswirkungen in puncto Perücken / Einschneiden:

Überstarke Impulse kann man als Führungsvariante mal machen bzw. einstreuen. Oft versaut zu viel Energie (und / oder auch Tempo) aber den Lauf, das sollte daher schon wohldosiert passieren. Und das auch nur mit Ködern, die so etwas sinnvoll mitmachen.

Zudem: Je kleiner der Schnurbogen während der Führung, desto geringer das Fehlbiss-Risiko bzw. desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen sicher sitzenden Anschlag.

Insofern:

Immer den Köder und dessen individuelles Laufverhalten unter die Lupe nehmen (wie viel Tempo / Energie der braucht bzw. überhaupt sinnvoll verträgt) - nicht mal einfach drauflosprügeln und danach schon gar nicht unreflektiert lospeitschen (insbesondere nicht bei stärkerem Wind).

Eine Kombi aus Analyse und Gefühl hilft da sehr stark gegen Selbst-Ärger-Bescheren. Ob nu beim Führen oder Werfen.

Wer sich z. B. mit Twitchen (= gleichzeitiges Zupfen und Kurbeln) schwertut, sollte seinen Köder zuerst mal nur koordiniert und nicht übertrieben schnell mit der Rute pullen, bis es mit der Schnuraufnahme ohne Giga-Bogen gut klappt.

Wenn dies mal sitzt, funzt höheres Tempo (ggf. mit stärkeren Impulsen) irgendwann von ganz allein - aber dann sauber.

Beim Üben idealerweise auch den Köder beobachten, um zu analysieren, bei welchem Impuls (egal welcher Art) der genau was macht.

Das lässt sich z. B. mit einem ganz normalen Crankbait (oder auch Blinker, Gummifisch) einwandfrei trainieren - ein "komplizierter" Suspender mit Looping-Potenzial usw. ist dafür gar nicht nötig bzw. kann da aufgrund seiner Lauf-Komplexität für einen Anfänger sogar sehr hinterlich / frustrierend sein.

Zudem sind "Normalos" sehr oft vergleichsweise unempfindlicher gegenüber evtl. etwas suboptimalen Setups (Vorfachstärke, Snap-Wahl etc.):

Da muss die Abstimmung meist nicht ganz so präzise sein wie bei UW-Kunstflug-Wundern, die ihre Fähigkeiten nur bei einem möglichst durchoptimierten Gesamtsystem zeigen (können) bzw. auf Abstimmungs-Defizite teils sehr empfindlich reagieren.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juni 2021)

Das mit jiggen usw kann es bei mir nicht sein angel nur mit Spinner ^^
Wie gesagt hatte sowas bevor ich die kairki x4 jetzt auf eine Spule gepackt habe noch nie,
ich tippe auf scheiss schnur :X


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> angel nur mit Spinner ^^


Dann würde ich mit Mono oder FC fischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Das mit jiggen usw kann es bei mir nicht sein angel nur mit Spinner ^^
> Wie gesagt hatte sowas bevor ich die kairki x4 jetzt auf eine Spule gepackt habe noch nie,
> ich tippe auf scheiss schnur :X



Hauptschnur -> Excenterblei -> Wirbel(gern auch draifach) -> Vorfach -> Spinner


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hauptschnur -> Excenterblei -> Wirbel(gern auch draifach) -> Vorfach -> Spinner


Hab nen 5Fach Wirbel genommen und das is nur bei der kairki x4 passiert, bei keiner anderen Schnur.
Und schnurdrall war auch nicht da, die hat sich einfach immer nur in Schleifen verknotet, 
werds nachher nochmal versuchen wenn das wieder passiert kommt die direkt runter und ich nehm die andere Spule mit kairiki x8.
Hab die Schnur nur wegen dem Lesertest auf der Rolle.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2021)

Dann würde ich auch mal den/die Spinner überprüfen - wenn da die Achse auch nur minimal verbogen ist, kann es kräftig drallen, da dann der ganze Köder mitrotiert.

Bei einem sauber laufenden und "gewirbelten" Spinner hält sich der Drall stark in Grenzen. Auch ohne Excenter.

Wenn ein Spinner übertrieben starken Drall erzeugt, weist er meist irgendwelche Defizite auf. In den meisten Fällen hat dann die Achse nen Hau.

Zudem auch das "blatthaltende" Bügelchen checken.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. Juni 2021)

Bei der siglon und kairiki x8 hab ich das nicht... gleiche Rolle gleiche Rute.
Geflochtene > FC Vorfach> 5Fach Wirbel > Spinner
Waren 2 versuche mit der x4 Schnur beides mal das gleiche.... Heute nochmal wenn das wieder so aussieht hake ich das einfach ab und schmeiss die schnur weg^^
Bis vor 2 Wochen hätte ich auch Schnurdrall gesagt aber seitdem ich die x4 getestet habe denk ich mir es gibt auch Scheiss schnüre...^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Hab nen 5Fach Wirbel genommen und das is nur bei der kairki x4 passiert, bei keiner anderen Schnur.



Dann ist die Schnur wohl kacke.....


----------



## Snâsh (16. Juni 2021)

Hey, ich habe die Schnur auch einmal in dem Durchmesser gefischt und bin fast verzweifelt. Mittlerweile gehe ich die Thematik aber auch etwas anders an und habe keine Probleme mehr. Die Wurfknoten können durch viele verschiedene und bereits aufgezeigte Probleme entstehen. Gerade Spinner neigen halt dazu die Schnur zu verdrallen. Ich habe mir jetzt angewöhnt die entsprechende Schnur beim ersten Fischen vorsichtig einzuwerfen. Auch wenn das Aufspulen unter Zug und gewässert stattfindet, ist es immer noch eine andere Situation als beim Spinnfischen. Die ersten Würfe erfolgen beim Angeln bei mir immer Ufernah (zum einen möchte ich eventuelle Fische nicht verschrecken und zum anderen "wässere" ich die Schnur damit. So steigere ich meine Wurfweiten und senke die Schnur nach dem Auftreffen des Köders immer einmal kurz Unterwasser ab. So beginne ich jeden Angeltag und habe absolut keine Probleme mehr mit den dünnen Schnüren. Wenn ich das einmal durchgeführt habe, muss ich das für den Tag nicht mehr wiederholen.


----------



## abersicher (30. Juni 2021)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hinweise.

Habe heute 2-3 Stunden ohne Perücken gefischt, nachdem ich letzte Woche meinen Spitzenring gekillt und durch einen neuen und größeren ersetzt habe. Außerdem hatte ich jetzt weniger Schnur auf der Spule und eine andere (kürzere/härtere) Rute.

Die dicksten Probleme entstanden mit einer eher weichen 3m Rute. Bin jetzt auf meine 2m harte Rute umgestiegen und mit der (und einem überdimensionierten Spitzenring) konnte ich auch leichte Spinner dranmachen. Außerdem habe ich meine Ersatzrolle montiert, die ist etwas kürzer, aber kA ob das nen Unterschied macht.

Denke, bei mir lag es an a) dicke/steife Schnur b) dünne Ringe c) lange, weiche Rute d) zu leichte Spinner e) schlechte Technik f) Wind. Schnur selbst ist ne gute. 8-fach geflochtene Daiwa-Schnur, selber Typ wie meine 0,10er, mit der es noch nie Probleme gab.

Uli-Beyer-Video ist gespeichert. Muss ich echt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Juli 2021)

Passiert meinem Junior auch immer wieder, vor allem wenn mit leichtesten Ködern gefischt wird.

Einfach die ersten 1-2 Meter lose Schnur nach dem Auswurf mit etwas Druck zwischen den Fingern aufkurbeln, bis der Gegendruck des Köders kommt und das Problem ist erledigt. 
Vor allem wenn man mit leichten Ködern fischt und nach dem Auswurf einfach anfängt zu kurbeln legt sich oft ein loser klang auf die Spule und darin verfängt sich die Schnur bei den nächten Auswürfen.

Das passiert meinem Junior sowohl mit der Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid Evo als auch mit günstigen Schnüren und Rollen, hat meines Erachtens weniger mit der Quali der Schnur oder der Rolle zu tun. 
Ausnahme sind natürlich absolute Billigrollen, welche nicht einmal Mono vernünftig gewickelt bekommen...


----------



## trawar (2. Juli 2021)

Das kommt auch davon wenn die Spitze während und nach dem Wurf noch wie so ein Lämmerschwanz noch nach wedelt und man schon anfängt aufzukurbel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (2. Juli 2021)

Nimm Mono-Schnur, dann verheddert sich nichts. Am besten Fluorocarbon - einfach 100m auf die Rolle gespult und ggf. etwas alte Schnur unterspulen.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Juli 2021)

abersicher schrieb:


> Neue Schnur, neues Problem:
> 
> Habe 6 Monate mit ner sehr dünnen geflochtenen geangelt, meist Gummis und Spinner, und nie Probleme gehabt. Dann auf eine 0.18er geflochtene "aufgerüstet", weil ich dachte, das sei gut gegen Hänger. Dummerweise kriege ich nach 10-20 Würfen Probleme mit der Schnur. Die verdreht sich beim Auswerfen und wickelt sich zu einer Art Knoten mit Schlaufe, schwer zu beschreiben... Sieht in etwa aus, als würde man die Schnur doppelt, dreifach, vierfach nebeneinanderlegen und in die Mitte nen Knoten machen.
> 
> ...



Vermutung:
Eine 18er geflochtene ist meist noch um einiges Dicker als 0,18mm. 
Wenn die (zumeist Anfangs- noch recht steif ist, springt sie leicht von der Rolle.
Schnurdrall verstärkt das. 
Sonderbarer Weise schaffen das Kinder um eines besser, als Erfahrene. Was mir zeigt, das das Werfen und Aufspulen auch was damit zu tun haben muss. 

Die Kollegen haben eh schon gute Lösungsansätze genannt. 
Kann höchstens noch zufügen: Wie man Knoten auszwirbelt muss man auch können.

Oder nimm dir mal eine separate Kombo für die Löffelspinner, dann hast zumindest bei den anderen Ködern das Thema nicht.

Wär mal was für die Tester / Gerätehersteller, so ein Set, - Rute/ Rolle / Schnur, Wirbel, Vorfachmat. geg Verdrallsperre,- Köderklasse(n)-zusammen zu stellen., vielleicht abgestuft von- bis Löffelgröße, wenn das eine Kombo nicht packt?  (Forelle, Barsch, Zander  und geg. die schwereren Hechtlöffel.


----------



## Schraetzer (6. Juli 2021)

abersicher schrieb:


> Neue Schnur, neues Problem:
> 
> Habe 6 Monate mit ner sehr dünnen geflochtenen geangelt, meist Gummis und Spinner, und nie Probleme gehabt. Dann auf eine 0.18er geflochtene "aufgerüstet", weil ich dachte, das sei gut gegen Hänger. Dummerweise kriege ich nach 10-20 Würfen Probleme mit der Schnur. Die verdreht sich beim Auswerfen und wickelt sich zu einer Art Knoten mit Schlaufe, schwer zu beschreiben... Sieht in etwa aus, als würde man die Schnur doppelt, dreifach, vierfach nebeneinanderlegen und in die Mitte nen Knoten machen.
> 
> ...


abersicher, erst vor kurzem habe ich ein identisches Problem mit einer 0.18er Daiwa Braid gehabt. Nichts hat geholfen- weniger Schnur, andere Rute, andere Rolle. Immer wieder hat sich die Schnur beim Auswerfen selbst verknotet.

Jetzt habe ich eine andere Schnur und keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2021)

Schraetzer schrieb:


> abersicher, erst vor kurzem habe ich ein identisches Problem mit einer 0.18er Daiwa Braid gehabt. Nichts hat geholfen- weniger Schnur, andere Rute, andere Rolle. Immer wieder hat sich die Schnur beim Auswerfen selbst verknotet.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich eine andere Schnur und keine Probleme mehr


Ich habe es schon vor Jahren mal hier geschrieben, die Daiwa Tornament 8 Braid wirft Luftknoten.
Wie man hier liest macht dies die Evo, der Nachfolger also auch.
Es reicht wenn einige Schnurklänge etwas zu locker aufgespult werden, dann beim nächsten Wurf kommt der Luftknoten.
Weil diese Schnur so glatt ist, war es zwar kein Problem diese Luftknoten aufzudröseln, aber nervig.
Abrisse gab es glücklicherweise aber nicht, nicht mit Bigbaits die ich damals mit der 18kg Schnur geworfen habe.
Fürs grobe Angeln bin ich wieder zur 4x Powerpro zurück gekehrt.

Jürgen


----------

